# Necesito ayuda para reparación de DVD



## Dario Montero (Oct 22, 2005)

El dvd no lee los cd enciende perfectamente tiene todas las tensiones 
me recibe el cd el lector cumple los 3 pasos el cd realiza 1 giro y se detiene en el display me muestra no disc. Limpie el lector, sigue igual.  Realice ajustes con 2 preset que posee sigue igual.

Perdón la marca del dvd es azar japan modelo 962


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 22, 2005)

Disculpa, pero cuando dices "los cds" probastes con DVD originales?

Si el DVD es copiado puede ser que el formato no pueda ser leido por el aparato a pesar de que parezca que si.

También es muy importante el medio en que está grabada la copia. Ciertas pastas no ofrecen la reflexión suficientemente correcta del láser como para que el DVD (aparato) pueda leerlos corréctamente.

Si te puede leer otros discos , es probable que el problema esté en el medio como tal (o mal copiado, formato no compatible, pasta defectuosa, de mala calidad o CD dañado).

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## elmasvital (Oct 27, 2005)

Dario Montero dijo:
			
		

> El dvd no lee los cd enciende perfectamente tiene todas las tensiones
> me recibe el cd el lector cumple los 3 pasos el cd realiza 1 giro y se detiene en el display me muestra no disc. Limpie el lector, sigue igual.  Realice ajustes con 2 preset que posee sigue igual.
> 
> Perdón la marca del dvd es azar japan modelo 962



Ojo con esos potenciometros cercanos a la lente del dvd... pueden fundirte la lente muy facilmente. Tampoco deberias mirar a la lente mientras está trabajando es bastante malo para los ojos.


----------



## apc (Oct 13, 2007)

saludos si tu DVD no lee ningun disco  y te marca siempre no disc probalemente sea el motor verifica su resistencia te deve marcar 10 ohms de lo contrario remplazalo suerte.


----------



## lavajos001 (Nov 9, 2007)

hola amigos, yo tambien tengo problemas con la fuente de mi DVD, no tiene marca en la parte frontal pero dice DVD/SVCD/VCD/CD/MP3/DIVX   PLAYER OM 8009; bueno, la lectura de DVD´S lo hace intermitente, lo apago y prendo hasta que lea; pero digo que es problema de la fuente de alimentacion porque en esta parte se escucha un chillido pero en forma intermitente; en la parte del transistor PC7998K, puede ser que este transitor este malo, ¿que hago?, necesito ayuda.
saludos[/b]


----------



## yuneiky01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola  he revisado el tema y quizás pueda ayudarle, lo primero es conseguir CD-ROM y DVD de formatos distintos, originales y grabados, esto ayudara a la determinación de la causa del problema, luego recordad si el mismo leía algún disco que ya no lo hace, esto también ayudara. Pues destaparlo introducir un disco que estemos seguros que funcionaba en el mismo y observar si el Cd gira 1cuando lo hace muy despacio con seguridad el motor no sirve también está el caso que el motor no gira pero el lente emite un chillido característico y se desplaza constantemente eso indica que está tratando de leer la información pero al no girar el motor se le hace imposible, igualmente remplace el motor. Si la unidad emite el láser por espacio de un par de segundos y el motor hace intento de girar, pues considero que debe primero, intentar limpiar bien la lente óptica, si no funciona pruebe a reemplazar la cinta y en última instancia el lente. Les trasmito estos consejos porque suelo reparar hasta 10 o 12 DVD diarios aquí en Cuba y por lo general lo más que se afecta son los Motores. Espero le resulte de ayuda y  desean algunas experiencias más díganmelo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 6, 2010)

a estas horas ese dvd debe estar en la basura...


----------



## yuneiky01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Claro está que la mejor opción es uno nuevo y por el costo tan bajo que tienen es una buena opción a tener en cuenta. Yo en lo personal me gusta reparar algunas cosas como prueba de superación personal pero hay quien están deseosos de incursionar en la materia, no solo por el hecho de ahorrarse unos centavos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 6, 2010)

ya, ya, pero lo decía porque el post es de 2007...


----------



## yuneiky01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok... No te preocupes que no es personal. Solo les estaba dando ánimo a los muchachos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 6, 2010)

perfecto entonces
siempre es mejor reparar algo que tirarlo
en el peor caso aprenderás mucho

saludos!!


----------



## maximoss3500 (Ago 25, 2010)

hola amigos tengo problemas con un DVD Philips DVP3254k que de un dia para otro no encendio mas !! lo destapo reviso las furnte enchufo y empieza a oxilar a hacer un pitido que me imagino que es normal mido tenciones ( con un voltimetro no muy bueno ) y arroja las tenciones que dice en la vaquelita de la fuente +12 +5+5 creo no me acuerdo  pero no enciende igual y mis conocimientos no me permiten saber el fallo


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 26, 2010)

Chequea si en la placa hay algún transistor que se calienta o el micro (el IC que más patas tiene.) puede ser algún transistor en corto circuito, pero según la experiencia que poseo por lo general el micro es quien se arruina. Que Tengas suerte.


----------



## maximoss3500 (Ago 26, 2010)

hola gracias por responde pero como se si es el micro que esta dañado??... y si es un transistor dañado lo cambio y listo


----------



## flacojuan (Ago 26, 2010)

ok. bueno............ primero
desconecta la placa de la fuente y chequea bien las tensiones; normalmente en un dvd 
son +5V, +12V, -12V; pueda que exista otra tension mas alta que la mencionadas pero esa
es si usa un display de los que usan los equipos de audio, que no recuerdo su nombre.jeje
bien si todo esta ok. vueve a conectar la fuente y desconectas la bandeja donde se aloja el lector optico. y vuelve a enchufar el dvd. comprueba las tensiones nuevamente.
ojo en algunos dvd que se han reparado aqui en el taller se han encontrados motores y 
lectores en corto circuito, asi que al encender el dvd encienden.

entonces si tienes problemas todavia llegate al frontal y cheque si tiene la tension de +5V
que alimenta al integrado, si no sabes como ubicarlo guiate por el receptor infrarrojo
que en uno de sus pines se alimenta con +5V, tambien puedes chequear las señales de data y reloj eso lo puedes hacer con un medidor de voltaje pico a pico, o sino coloca el 
multimetro en corriente continua y te marcara 5V, pero eso es engañoso por que si un integradoesta en corto te entregara esa tension y no sabremos si es señal o tension, por esoes recomendable un circuito que te mida la tension pico a pico, aaahhh, tambien si ti multimetrotiene frecuencimetro lo puedes medir perfectamente. 

si encuentras todo ok, podria ser la tarjeta principal dañada, que por aqui se cambia
no siempre nueva, pero se cambia.
y otra cosa revisa los pulsadores que si uno esta defectuoso puede causar ese mal funcionamiento. 
espero que pueda guiarte para encontrar la causa de la falla..... si consiguo el diagrama te podria ayudar mucho mas.
 saludos..........


----------



## maximoss3500 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola amigo grasias por responder .......... segui el primer paso la fuente la desconecto la enchufo chequeo sus salidas que tiene +5 +5 gnd +12 gnd en su conetor  davan +5v +5v +11.8v no se si esta ultima esta fallando!? lo raro es no se escucha su oscilacion... conecto la fuente y enchufo empieza a oscilar y chequeo si algun micro calienta como dijo el amigo yuneiky01 , calienta uno de los 4 micros el que tiene mas patas,  calienta tanto que quema los dedos u.u y no me deja chekar si hay alguna caida de tension en la fuente ya que calienta demasiao y tengo miedo a que explote jejejej!!! .... otra cosa que ise fue desconectar la lectora y el panel frontal, desconect todo para ver si algunas de las cosas hacias un corto y producia que el micro calentara asi y enchufe .. pero sin resultados calienta igual u.u!!.... el micro se podra remplazar o no tene reparo ??


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 7, 2010)

hola amigo maximoss...... ese integrado calienta algo pero no tanto!!!!!!!!!. asi que ese seguro sea el responsable de la falla;  ahora de cambiarlo sera algo dificil por el nivel de integracion del mismo, ademas no ce lo conseguiras nuevo. por lo que te recomiendo es conceguir esa plaquita completa; existen tiendas que las venden. aunque no iguales a veces pero se puede resolver. tambien la podris buscar en algun taller usada. pero considera el precio de la misma y comparala con uno nuevo para ver si te sirve....

espero haberte ayudado saludos.


----------



## maximoss3500 (Sep 7, 2010)

Grasias amigo flacojuan me a servido de mucho tus explicasiones, en cuanto al integrado calentaba bastante .. bueno!! umm sera que consulte y preguntar en cuanto sale por aca! .. reparar el DVD o comprar uno nuevo, esto dependera del dueño !! .... grasias esto me servira para mas adelante te lo agradesco


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

hay que probar con cd y con dvd a ver cual de los dos lee si no lee ninguno el lector puede estar dañado.
otra si el motor que jira el disco esta malo tampoco lee por que gira poco o no gira mide el motor no mas de 15ohm. ellos tambien usan dos potenciometros que son para dar mas intensidad el lector. puedes probar graduandolos uno es para cd y el otro es dvd...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2010)

mira que  tambien  cuando el motor esta dañado lee  los vcd y no los  vdv ,pero al cambiarlo (al motor)ya lee bien el dvd


----------



## maravlncia (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola!! tengo un problema parecido ,, con mi DVD JWIN, lee los CD de música perfectamente pero en la caso de los DVDs que antes leía perfectamente , los "lee"  les da giro y funciona el láser, pero luego se detiene y el display muestra NO DISC,, ps ya lo limpié (el lector) pero sigue en las mismas .. q puedo hacer?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 12, 2012)

cambiar el motor del dvd ,fijate si es de 3 o de 5 volt y compralo






y si no funciona con eso,,,a comprar el láser


----------



## yuneiky01 (Abr 13, 2012)

Hola maravlncia por experiencia te recomiendo que pruebes lo anteriormente mencionado por el-rey-julien y también fíjate en la cinta del lente, en ocasiones suele partirse algunos pines, hasta el momento los que yo e reparado con ese síntoma han sido problemas con el lente… mide el motor y debería darte 6 ohm o 7 ohm si no es así también está mal.


----------



## maravlncia (Abr 13, 2012)

Gracias !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2014)

Bue.... mando la pregunta acá para no abrir un tema nuevo.
Resulta que tengo un problema "parecido"  a los de este tema en un DVD player marca Durabrand modelo DVX-898. Si pongo un CD o DVD se demora un rato en encontrar e identificar el disco. A veces le dá la loca y dice _No-Disc,_ otras veces se queda con disco dando vueltas un rato y luego pasa a _Stop_ sin marcar ningún error  (en ambos casos el láser va y viene entre el interior y el borde del disco como 2 o 3 veces) y cuando "se calienta" empieza a funcionar *mas o menos* bien pero no le dura mucho.
Con los DVD DL es mas raro, por que se pasa un raaaaato dando vueltas (el carro del láser casi ni se mueve)... pone el contador del display en cero como para comenzar la reproducción pero no cuenta nada ...y al rato se manda a _Stop_.
Resulta que limpié el lente del láser... pero no hay caso (antes, a veces, saltaba la reproducción como cuando está sucio... pero ahora ya ni anda ). Entonces pensé... está palmado el laser, le vamos a dar un cachito de manija a ver si mejora...y de paso para saber si es el láser lo que anda mal... y resulta que en el láser *no hay nada*,ni por arriba ni por los cuatro costados, (abajo no miré por que es un lío desarmar todo) que permita "girarlo" para ver si se regula el láser.
Puede ser taaan ordinario que tenga el láser fijo y sin ajuste???? Les dejo una foto del láser tomada de la web, pero es lo mismo que tengo yo.... solo que el mío está entero y sin daños aparentes.


.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 18, 2014)

Hola, Dr. bueno en éstos equipos las fallas más comunes son, que el pick-up perdió rendimiento, que el motor spindle (gira disco) a escobillas, está estropeado o sucio, o que el flex de conexiones a dicho pick-up esté dañado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

tal cual lo dice Gudino Roberto duberlin.
yo primero limpio o cambio *el motor que gira el disco*, son de fallar muchoooo,mas que el láser


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2014)

Gracias por la info!!
Ustedes creen que con esas fallas puede ser el motorcito? Les pregunto por que veo girar bien el dvd, sin trancarse ni variar la velocidad. Que se yo.... no da la impresion de estar palmado...
Hay alguna forma de medirlo para saber como se comporta????
He visto que le miden la resistencia, pero eso es para cuando no gira...
Les pregunto esto por que es un equipo... huuummm, y si me gasto la mitad del precio o mas en repararlo... mejor voy por uno nuevo.
Pd: se pueden limpiar esos motores?? Por que el pick-up hay que cambiarlo ya que no tiene ajustes, asi que seria bueno saber cual es la falla real antes de gastar polvora en chimangos....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

si ,cuando fallan los motorcitos,dan la impresión de girar bien
pero no lo estan,
yo me saco las dudas conectando otro motor ,pero si no tenes otro,,,,
le podes hacer girar un ratito sumergido en limpiavidrios, si luego ya toma el DVD ,anda pensando en comprar otro motor,
por aquí andan en los 25 pesos los mas caros

PD:
  el liquido limpiador es cif limpia vidrios o el mister musculo ,,el motor solamente hee


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2014)

Ahhhh... no es caro!!! Pense qye valian 100 mangos o mas. Tambien tengo un dvd jwin que palmo pero guarde todo, asi que con suerte tal vez el motor funke.
Gracias y despues les cuento!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

si,el motor sale barato, los hay de eje corto y largo ,de 5 volt y de 3 volt

mira este los vende a 40 pesos,pero donde yo los compro me los cobran 20/25 pesos
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-520164366-motor-dvd-30v-59v-11600-a-12350-rpm-respuesto-lector-dvd-_JM_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si,el motor sale barato, *los hay de eje corto y largo ,de 5 volt y de 3 volt*


Ahí sonamos... vamos a ver que hay en los restos del jwin...



el-rey-julien dijo:


> mira este los vende a 40 pesos,pero donde yo los compro me los cobran 20/25 pesos
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-520164366-motor-dvd-30v-59v-11600-a-12350-rpm-respuesto-lector-dvd-_JM_


Ahhh... pero son Mabuchi... esa solía ser una muy buen marca de motores hace muchos años. Si son chinos... hummm...vamos mal....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

y es lo que hay , todo chinito chinito ,,,,,hace años que no veo un Mabuchi japones, son todos chinos ahora
igual los hay hasta sin marca
en cuanto al eje si es largo o corto te das cuenta enseguida,
la diferencia esta en la altura del platito donde apoya el disco ,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 19, 2014)

Hola Dr. mide la resistencia del motor, debe estar en el orden de 10 Ohms. Al girarlo suavemente, verás que la lectura cambia, pero al instante de detenerse toma el mismo valor si está en buenas condiciones.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Dr. mide la resistencia del motor, debe estar en el orden de 10 Ohms. Al girarlo suavemente, verás que la lectura cambia, pero al instante de detenerse toma el mismo valor si está en buenas condiciones.



haa nooo ,así con métodos científicos no vale


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> haa nooo ,así con métodos científicos_* no vale*_



Y mucho menos si incluye un multímetro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2014)

Naaa....te buena la sugerencia de Don Duberlin, al menos puedo intentar ver que onda con el motor antes de desmontar todo. No es que sea vago.... solo soy flojo para el esfuerzo (Inodoro Pereyra dixit)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

aqui leer ,alli dicen entre 100Ω y 200 Ω ,no se, yo siempre medi entre 7 y 12 Ω 
y aun midiendo bien,el motor estaba fallado,
te das cuenta porque se escuchan unos chillidos y nunca termina por levantar una velocidad pareja y alta
yo no le pongo wd40, porque luego salpica por todos lados,
es mejor hacerlos funcionar un ratito sumergidos en cif o en agua + alcohol isopropilico en partes iguales
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/DVD/lectormec.html


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 19, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaa....te buena la sugerencia de Don Duberlin, al menos puedo intentar ver que onda con el motor antes de desmontar todo. No es que sea vago.... solo soy flojo para el esfuerzo (Inodoro Pereyra dixit)



No les haga caso Dr. Lo dicen de envidiosos!


----------



## sergiot (Ago 20, 2014)

Dr, si usted es de los que posee un tester analógico de 20Kohms por V de resistencia, utilice la escala X1 para medir el motor, si este se encuentra en buen estado el motor empezará a girar y a medida que toma velocidad su resistencia aumenta hasta mas de los 100 ohms, si no gira la resistencia se viene abajo llegando a los 10 ohms, lo mismo para probar el otro motor.

Hasta el momento es la mejor manera de verificar estos motores, la corriente que circula por el instrumento es la justa para hacerlo funcionar.

Aclaro que no sirven los testeres analogicos con entrada mosfet.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2014)

Gracias por el dato!!!
Tengo este tester analógico:







Supongo que debe servir...


----------



## sergiot (Ago 20, 2014)

Peor es nada!!, jajaja, he tenido hace muchos años uno todo de baquelita que pesaba medio kilo, una hermosura que pocos aprecian.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2014)

Jajaja!!! Este es un Hansen... muy buena marca de los 80's, pero lo usaba hace muchos años y el ajuste del 0 de las resistencias está medio pinchado y el pote de ajuste viene sellado ... pero como no voy a medir


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2014)

Bueno... quiero agradecer a todos los que me ayudaron.  

El motor que yo rescaté del DVD viejo es de 6V eje largo y el que tiene este DVD es de 6V eje corto, así que tocaba comprar uno  (por acá vale $40). Desmonté el motor de DVD Durabrand y lo medí como explicó sergiot aprobacion y tenía 10.2Ω de resistencia, llegando a 95Ω cuando lo medía con el tester analógico, así que estaba bien (creo?). Ya que estaba, le puse un poco de WD-40 y lo hice girar un ratito como explicó el rey. Luego lo coloqué nuevamente y ya reproduce CDs/DVDs sin problemas, pero le escapa a los DVD Dual Layer por que los informa como CD de audio o como _Error de Disco_  .
Me late que el pickup está medio palmado, pero cuando desarmé todo encontré los dos trimpots de ajuste por debajo del pickup, solo que no los toqué por que  no sé cual trimpot ajusta que cosa . O también puede ser un problema "mecánico-estructural", por que cuando puse un DVD DL sin poner la carcasa del gabinete, ese lo reconoció bien y lo reprodujo (pero hay que darle PLAY luego de la carga, cosa que los otros DVD hacen automáticamente), y no los reconoció nunca mas cuando puse la tapa (PSSSS... ya revisé que la tapa no apriete el mecanismo que sujeta el DVD en la reproducción...)

En fin, por lo menos ahora puedo escuchar música y ver videos en DVD comunes. Cuando me vuelvan a dar las ganas, sigo experimentando con los trimpots, por que el pickup nuevo vale de 20 a 30 obamas, y un aparato nuevo vale 70 obamas, así que la diferencia al precio de un aparato nuevo es bastante mas pequeña que solo cambiar el motor 

*PD:* Logré limpiar el ajuste de 0 ohms del tester!!!! y ahora anda igual a nuevo!!!!
.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2014)

no,yo dije que *no al wd40* ,porque se salpica por todos lados y termina por ensuciar la optica,pero si uno es cuidadoso,(yo no lo soy) si es valido,
yo opino que hay que comprar el motor ,luego marcar la posición los trimpots (con fibra o medir los Ω )

luego girarlos un poquito ,
hacia el lado que tiene la menor distancia entre algún de los dos extremos del trimpots,

 ya que esta una limpieza del laser y queda como nuevo


*PD:
   haa no había leido el pd: que dice que quedo como nuevo¡¡¡¡*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no,yo dije que *no al wd40* ,porque se salpica por todos lados y termina por ensuciar la optica,pero si uno es cuidadoso,(yo no lo soy) si es valido,


pss:pss:
Eso pasa por no leer todo...
Pero de todas formas le puse un poquito y lo hice girar con la alimentación del tester, y al rato lo monté de nuevo. No creo que enchastre... 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> l yo opino que hay que comprar el motor ,luego marcar la posición los trimpots (con fibra o medir los Ω )
> luego girarlos un poquito ,
> hacia el lado que tiene la menor distancia entre algún de los dos extremos del trimpots,


Sip... estaba para cambiar el motor, pero tenía que salir y hoy hace bastante frío por acá, así que lo dejo para la semana.
Lo de los trimpots... hummmm... tendría que hacerlo, pero hay uno que está muy cerca de un extremo y otro que esté EN el extremo..


----------



## Kebra (Jun 4, 2015)

Bueno, perdón por levantar un muerto, pero el buscador no me dio respuesta. Acabo de cambiar por segunda vez en 9 años el pickup de mi hermoso X-view DX 101, que lee hasta tortas fritas si las pones. Uno de los primeros en venir con Div-x certified. La óptica es la conocida SFHD65 de Sanyo, presente en la mayoría de los aparatejos. Mi consulta no es sobre ella, ya que hace rato decidí no renegar calibrando algo para reemplazarlo a los 20 días, por lo que vale una nueva. Sucede que ayer pasé por Bollero, y compré por 144 pesos el reemplazo, y de atropellado cuando me dispuse a realizar el trabajo, en lugar de aflojar el tornillo fijo para liberar el eje, aflojé el de calibración... Ya estaba hecha la macana. Lo ajusté a ojo y calibre Mitutoyo japonés, pero a pulso. Ustedes conocen el método correcto para este ajuste o alguna alternativa?


----------



## sergiot (Jun 4, 2015)

Estas hablando del tornillo que tiene el resorte y ajusta la inclinación del lente??


----------



## Kebra (Jun 4, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> Estas hablando del tornillo que tiene el resorte y ajusta la inclinación del lente??


Exactamente, ese mismo!


----------



## sergiot (Jun 4, 2015)

Siempre que toqué ese tornillo nunca llegué a buen puerto, pero porque cuando los tocaba era para abrirlos y limpiarlos por dentro, cuando eran imposibles de limpiar sin desarmarlos, eso sumaba a la incertidumbre de no saber si fui yo el que lo dejó inservible o ya estaba en ese estado.

En tu caso al ser un lente nuevo, si embocas la posición original debería salir andando.

Mucha, pero mucha paciencia vas a necesitar.


----------



## Kebra (Jun 4, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> Siempre que toqué ese tornillo nunca llegué a buen puerto, pero porque cuando los tocaba era para abrirlos y limpiarlos por dentro, cuando eran imposibles de limpiar sin desarmarlos, eso sumaba a la incertidumbre de no saber si fui yo el que lo dejó inservible o ya estaba en ese estado.
> 
> En tu caso al ser un lente nuevo, si embocas la posición original debería salir andando.
> 
> Mucha, pero mucha paciencia vas a necesitar.


Cuando me di cuenta que había hecho eso, se me ocurrió la del calibre. Tomé como referencia el chasis del mecanismo, donde están montados los ejes. Suponiendo que este sea recto, lo deje paralelo. Funciona. Pero no se si funciona porque di con el ajuste correcto por pericia, o por suerte...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola, en mi caso, cuando inevitablemente tuve que quitar los tornillos de ajuste, para empezar contaba las vueltas y sus fracciones para dejarlo lo más original posible. Ahora si en tu caso desconoces ese dato, tendrás que quitar el otro tornillo del otro eje, contando sus vueltas, gralmente. oscilan entre 4.5 y 5.5 vueltas en la mayoría de los mecanismos. Una forma de probar si fue exitoso el procedimiento, consiste en colocar un disco preferentemente tipo DVD que esté grabado hasta el borde, y hacerlo leer en esa zona, que es la más crítica, por una cuestión física.


----------



## walter leonardo (Nov 14, 2015)

Cual seria la resistencia que deberia tener el motor del que hace girar el disco de dvd o cd, porque en algunos lados veo que dice entre 8 a 13 ohmios, otros 9 a 13, otros 10 a 15 y que lo normal seria de 11 ohmios.
Entonces cual es el verdadero?


----------

